# BAND SAW MOD



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a Band Saw that was given to me but it is for cutting wood. I was thinking of putting in a 90 degree gear reduction unit in it to slow it down for Metal work.

Any one got any Idea's on what the reduction should be ? to ? 

I have a Harbor Fright power hacksaw that has a Gear unig on it. Should I just Count what the reduction on it and look for one that size? 

I contemplated a Single Phase Freq Drive but they are hard to find on E bay


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

John, 

The gear reduction required is a function of blade speed in feet per minute relative to motor rpm, existing gear reduction and diameter of drive wheels for the band. Blade speed will vary based on the metal being cut and whether or not you are using cutting fluid on the blade. Cutting fluid will also extend the life of the blade considerably (and in this case possibly damage the rubber drive wheel). All of that said, that is why most metal cutting band saws are horizontal, making for easier collection of the cutting fluid for recycling through the system. My recommendation would be to just use it as it is with a metal cutting band (assuming you can get one for that particular model), feed it slow to keep the heating down and replace the band when it gets worn. I am quite sure you will be able to purchase many bands for the cost of converting this to a true metal cutting band saw. 

Bob C.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I cut my zinc weights with mine and it worked fine. I did wear goggles though!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

After doing all the math, you should have about 90 feet per minute on the blade, at least for steel. I buddy of mine did the same thing with an old Craftsman and his works great at 300 feet per minute.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

you can use beeswax as a lube and it shouldn't affect the rubber..other than build up if you use too much. Pull the wick if you use a candle....


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 14 inch Delta on which I replaced the 5" driven pulley with a 12" one from the swamp cooler section of Home Depot. That slowed it down enough to saw brass and thin steel using a 16 tooth per inch metal cutting blade. Not perfect, but it gets the job done. Bees wax dose help.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a horizontal bandsaw which uses a 60" blade. The speed is fixed, so the most important part of this saw is the bi-metal blade it uses.

The saw blade type is 1/2" X 14-16 tpi. Will cut most everything short of tool steel, and maybe some of that. I cut stainless steel, brass tube, brass flat and shapes, stainless steel axles

in 1/8" and 3/16". Also aluminum channels of many types.

Barry - BBT


----------

